# qel logiciel de messagerie utilisez-vous ?



## hanagohan (14 Novembre 2006)

Je fait ce petit  sondage pour me faire une petite id&#233;e du meilleur logiciel de comunication existant sur mac


----------



## MamaCass (14 Novembre 2006)

Adium sinon rien


----------



## Fredo73 (14 Novembre 2006)

Skype depuis bient&#244;t 2 ans. Rien &#224; redire.


----------



## dadanini (14 Novembre 2006)

*msn *pour son "universalité", *thunderbird* (au boulot) et le best of the best j'ai nommé: *skype*


----------



## meskh (14 Novembre 2006)

apres msn, aMsn qui est beaucoup plus puissant et sympa &#224; utiliser


----------



## chouette (15 Novembre 2006)

mais j'ai du mal à ouvrir une connexion, mac me demande toujours si je veux télécharger la nouvelle version, et puis il me renvoie à la page "ouverture de connexion", sinon j'ai aussi Skype, mais mes correspondants sont passés à msn pour la plupart alors je voudrais suivre. quelqu'un aurait une idée de ce qui ne va pas?
merci


----------



## HmJ (15 Novembre 2006)

Il y a aussi Google chat. Avec Firefox, le compte Gmail devient une solution vraiment interessante, et depuis je ne touche plus a Mail ou MSN.


----------



## Max77 (15 Novembre 2006)

aMSN

C'est bien beau Adium mais ça ne marche pas super bien sur mon Mac Mini ... ça plante ... et tout mes contacts utilise MSN ...


----------



## yzykom (15 Novembre 2006)

J'ai des amis sur MSN, Yahoo, AIM, ICQ. 
Adium s'impose, d'autant plus que je n'ai pas de webcam. En plus, avec les skins, il y a forc&#233;ment une d&#233;co qui me pla&#238;t et il dispose de toutes les fonctions dont j'ai besoin.

Sinon, Skype pour l'audio en conf&#233;rence et pour la fonction d'appel par sonnerie t&#233;l&#233;phonique.


----------



## kabuki (15 Novembre 2006)

Je suis content avec SKYPE, et je n'ai pas de webcam; j'utilise mon camescope... et ça fonctionne


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (15 Novembre 2006)

Quel logiciel utilisez vous pour communiquer ?  
Moi j'utilise MAIL parce qu'il a un correcteur d'ortograffe :mouais:


----------



## kabuki (15 Novembre 2006)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Quel logiciel utilisez vous pour communiquer ?
> Moi j'utilise MAIL parce qu'il a un correcteur d'ortograffe :mouais:



:rose: Où est la bizzarerie ?


----------



## JPTK (15 Novembre 2006)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> Quel logiciel utilisez vous pour communiquer ?
> Moi j'utilise MAIL parce qu'il a un correcteur d'ortograffe :mouais:





Safari et Firefox 2 aussi, active le, comme &#231;a tu &#233;criras "orthographe" correctement.

D'ailleurs quand on voit le sujet hanagohan... m&#234;me pas capable de pas faire de fautes dans le titre... :mouais:


----------



## hanagohan (15 Novembre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Safari et Firefox 2 aussi, active le, comme ça tu écriras "orthographe" correctement.
> 
> D'ailleurs quand on voit le sujet hanagohan... même pas capable de pas faire de fautes dans le titre... :mouais:


Oui Oui je sais ...:rose:


----------



## kisco (15 Novembre 2006)

Max77 a dit:


> C'est bien beau Adium mais ça ne marche pas super bien sur mon Mac Mini ... ça plante ... et tout mes contacts utilise MSN ...



Adium tout le temps sans plantages, et sinon Skype si j'ai besoin de communication audio


----------



## xavier25 (15 Novembre 2006)

kisco a dit:


> Adium tout le temps sans plantages, et sinon Skype si j'ai besoin de communication audio



Idem Adium pour sa facilité d'utilisation et de customisation (aim, msn, etc een meme temps + skin + sons) et skype pour les conf audio et visio avec les PC.
ichat pour visio au taf entre mac.


----------



## Syusuke (15 Novembre 2006)

Salut ba... moi j'utilise msn ! Meme si il est pas superbe superbe  ba mwa je le trouve pas mal :rose: a part qu'il y manque des p'tits outils : winz , cam , games etc...
Mes ami(e)s ont tous msn alors ... ! mais sinon j'ai aussi skype  mais a ma connaissance presque personne la ! mais j'utilise ...

J'ai voter msn


----------



## Vondutch (15 Novembre 2006)

J'utilise skype pour les conversations audios et aMsn et msn messenger pour chatter.


----------



## ccciolll (25 Novembre 2006)

C f&#233; ekspr&#233; l&#233; fot d'ortograf dan le titre ?
C un clin d'&#339;il o langaj utiliz&#233; sur l&#233; m&#233;sajri instantan&#233; ?

Bon, sinon, tr&#232;ve de moquerie, pour ton sondage :  je ne sais pas. La majorit&#233; de mes contacts utilisent MSN, je suis justement en train de lire les sujets de ce type pour faire un choix entre MSN, Ichat, Adium, etc.

Pas facile.

Mais de tout ce que j'ai lu, je crois que je vais prendre Adium + Skype.

Si Kisco le dit, &#231;a doit &#234;tre bon.


----------



## chouette (27 Novembre 2006)

et je peux communiquer avec les personnes qui utilisent msn, c'est parfait,
du coup j'ai viré msn qui ne marchait pas bien
ciao


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

ichat for ever  :style: tant pis pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas...genre les p&#233;c&#233;istes


----------



## MamaCass (28 Novembre 2006)

Ben des fois on est p&#233;c&#233;istes, malgr&#233; soi :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

oui mais ceux l&#224; on leur cause pas


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> oui mais ceux là on leur cause pas



Même qu'ils mangent les enfants y paraît.

Sinon, bah iChat, et Adium parce que je suis pas sectaire.


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

j'utilise msn aussi malgr&#233; moi... pour les amis qui n'ont pas la chance d'&#234;tre sous mac...


----------



## maxetmac (28 Novembre 2006)

J'utilise Mercury pour le Chat avec ceux qui ont MSN
mais Skype est vraiment génial...
pour la messagerie :  Mail, tout simplement.


----------



## intra (28 Novembre 2006)

Je ne comprends pas tout les gens qui disent qu'ils doivent utiliser MSN parce que tout leurs amis ont MSN. Avec Adium on peut tres bien chatter avec le gens qui ont un compte MSN, YAHOO, ICQ etc. Certe, il y a pas le Wizz et toutes les emoticions mais, si je ne m'abuse, c'est pareil avec MSN pour mac.

Sinon pour ce qui me concerne c'est Adium pour le chat et Skipe pour la video et l'audio. Adium permet une personalization tres pouss&#233;e chose qui me plait assez. J'aimerais que une telle possibilit&#233; soit aussi presente sur skipe...


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

la r&#233;volution serait surtout d'avoir une parfaite compatibilit&#233; entre les isights int&#233;gr&#233; ou pas du reste  entre les macs et les pcs comme ichat le fait parfaitement au niveau qualit&#233; sonore et vid&#233;o...


----------



## ffabrice (28 Novembre 2006)

L'utilisation d'une messagerie, j'ai l'impression que c'est un peu une question de génération :

Les _"jeuns" _ils utilisent plutôt MSN pour le coté FUN de la chose.
Après quand on bosse, si on veut faire un peu de messagerie instantané au boulot  , le seul qui passe bien les firewalls c'est skype...

Et puis après il a y des habitudes qui restent : la moitié de mes contacts utilisent encore Yahoo Messenger. 
(Mais aujourd'hui MSN est compatible Yahoo messenger et vice versa...)

Donc moi au final pour concilier tout le monde j'utilise adium + skype.

Par contre l'échange de fichier sur yahoo avec adium ne fonctionne pas toujours très bien : dans ce cas je lance Yahoo messenger en parallèle


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

oui avec adium &#224; priori c'est pas super top pour l'&#233;change de fichiers... je vois &#231;a avec mes amis adiumiens et moi ichatien


----------



## ccciolll (28 Novembre 2006)

dites, j'ai une question sur adium.
est-il possible de lui proposer une liste de contacts ou alors doit-on les azjouter un par un ?
parce que c'est galère de tes 200 contacts dans MSN, puis dans AIM, etc c'est super long !


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

ils se mettent tout seul  pour aim ichat et msn


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> ils se mettent tout seul  pour aim ichat et msn


 
Oui. Les contacts sont sur les serveurs respectifs (AIM, MSN, etc.), et sont conserv&#233;s peu importe le logiciel de messagerie utilis&#233;... C'est ainsi que tu les retrouves aussi en te connectant sur n'importe quel PC au bout du monde.


----------



## ccciolll (28 Novembre 2006)

c'est embêtant si j'ai pas compris vos réponses ?

Comment ça ils se mettent tout seuls, il faut bien lui dire qui sont mes contacts, il va pas les charcher tout seul dans le carnet d'adresse de entourage. Ou alors il y a une manip ?


----------



## IceandFire (28 Novembre 2006)

webo te l'expliques juste au dessus


----------



## flotow (28 Novembre 2006)

Tu te loggues, et il va te montrer ta liste de contact 
Sinon, j'utilise tout ceux de la liste&#8230;
Par defaut, Adium+iChat,
Skype pour telephoner sur des fixes (jusqu'a fin Decembre&#8230; au moins  )
Apres, aMSN, Mercury&#8230; car pour la visio par MSN, ce sont les deux seuls qui me donnent quelque chose. Pourquoi deux? car c'est selon&#8230; les contactes (j'ai pas encore compris pourquoi&#8230; certains passent avec l'un et pas l'autre&#8230;  )
Par conre, je n'en utilise pas d'autre :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (29 Novembre 2006)

Si j'utilise aMSN sur mon iMac et mes potes utilisent WINDOWS LIVE MESSENGER, c'est compatible ?


----------



## ice (29 Novembre 2006)

Oui bien s&#251;r ne t'inqui&#232;te pas pour &#231;a


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> oui avec adium &#224; priori c'est pas super top pour l'&#233;change de fichiers...


Skype est vraiment bien pour cela, et avec un bon debit en plus


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

ah ok Angie  :love: je pensais que &#231;a fesait que t&#233;l&#233;phone :rateau:


----------



## Modern__Thing (29 Novembre 2006)

Nan, mainant on peut faire de la video conference et meme envoyer des fichiers  faut se tenir au courant hein :love:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Novembre 2006)

je vois    :love: .....


----------



## ccciolll (30 Novembre 2006)

IceandFire a dit:


> webo te l'expliques juste au dessus



ce que je comprends de ce que webo m'explique (en-dessous car j'affiche le fil en anti-chronologique) c'est que les contacts que j'ajoutent sur MSN, un par un, à mon boulot, apr exemple, je les retrouve quand je me connecte avec adium chez moi. ça OK, j'avais vu et c'est pas mal.

Ce que je demandes c'est pourt en ajouter.

Pour ajouter dans adium (et dans MSN) pour l'instant j'ai trouvé un champ ou on peut mettre un e-mail à la fois. Moi je voudrais mettre la liste de tous mes contacts, et puis il fait sa tambouille et au final il me garde ceuq qui ont un compte MSN, un compte AIM, etc

Vous voyez ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2006)

Messagerie : MAIL

Audio: Skype

Qu'est-ce au juste que ADIUM ? (question un peu inutile: je vais aller voir sur google)

Donc, plutôt: qu'est-ce que ça vaut ?


----------



## loustic (3 Décembre 2006)

Pour répondre à la question : Mail.
Fonctionne sans peur et sans reproches (entre 50 et 100 messages pros par jour).


----------



## flotow (3 Décembre 2006)

Mail en attendant un client (si possible Apple sinon on verra chez Microsoft) qui soit au plus pres de Outlook qui est vraiment tres bien (sur PC), et incomparablement mieux qu'Entourage!
On verra dans Léopard pour Mail


----------



## ptipimous (4 Janvier 2007)

pour faire tr&#232;s clair,web cam arriv&#233;e avec papa no&#235;l, amis pc et windows live messenger, comment voir leur trombine pendant le tchat plutot que de voir la mienne ? Cam&#233;ra logitec pro install&#233;e sur mac et son tiger favori
merci


----------



## joeldu18cher (5 Janvier 2007)

adium pas toujours parfait .. ( quitte parfois sans raison ) mais joli , sympa , léger , personnalisable

msn tout le monde s'en sert, derniere version plus jolie , sympa et tout mais que de bugs et de lenteur ... dans les transferts ... quitte parfois et le pire c'est quand on veut le quitter et qu'il est lent a se fermer ou qu'on le force a quitter et que l'on doit forcement attendre l'ouverture du petit logiciel microsoft de rapport de bug qui est independant et bloque tout!! m'inerve ce truc! du coup , hop ! adium

yahoo messenger pas cité mais tres joli, sympa , pas de soucis, transferts de fichiers rapides, cam supportée isight et tout .. (manque le son oki mais sympa ) accès a boite mail rapide ( bien plus que msn!)


ichat bah pa asez de gens s'en servent


mercury pour la video  pour les correspondants n'ayant que msn , pratique pour ça mais lourd lourd lourd 

amsn  , je m'en sers pas , je ne sais plus pourquoi ... des soucis de configuration je crois :rose: :mouais:

et skype .. je n'en ai pas encore le reflexe et peu de destinataires équipés ou connaisseurs .. mais interface agréable ... webcam assez facile , et on a le son !! au point que parfois , je prefere le chat ecrit ... cela laisse le temps de travailler , de faire autre chose en meme temps alors que la parole ... oula!! mal à la tete!!:rateau:


----------



## ultrabody (5 Janvier 2007)

j'en utilise 2 : amsn et ichat pour mes contacts sur gmail et aim 

j'ai installé la dernière version d'amsn, et j'ai coché des options (option en anglais) ;...
depuis lorsqu'un contact m'écrit un message, mon mbp se met à parler en anglais... dès lors, amsn rame, impossible de reprendre la main sur amsn.. il faut que j'attende la fin de l'annonce en anglais...

pas cool mais ça m'apprendra à activer n'importe quoi.... (si vous avez la soluce, je suis preneur ^^)


----------

